# Tea is my savior



## Guest (Jan 6, 2014)

This isn't going to cure your DP by any means, but I just have to let someone know that I have found drinking tea makes me feel so much better for at least a few hours. I read something a few weeks ago that the natural ingredients in tea help nerve regrowth so I thought Id try it out. It has become my savior in times of need. If I drink tea before going out somewhere, I feel 75% normal while Im out and about. I have definitly found coffee to be my worst enemy, so for anyone who hasn't already discovered this, avoid it at all costs. Furthermore, caffeinated coffee doesn't make me more anxious, and wakes me up a little less dead as it should. That being said, I would advise against black tea, as this has the most most caffeine and did actually raise my anxiety. Green tea has worked best for me, and still has a little kick of energy. White tea is the least proccessed so it may have the most natural tea in it, but I haven't tried it many times so I can't be sure how much it helps. Herbal teas don't contain any real tea leaves, so I would advise sticking to one of these three options. But anyways, I hope this can make someone else's day just a little bit more bearable 

We're going to get through this guys


----------



## live1light (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks for sharing, i've been a big fan of tea since all this started. It has gotten me through some tough times, of course with some concentration on the effects of the tea. 
I agree with you 100%. 

May I ask what brand you use?


----------



## Celestia (Oct 28, 2013)

I also agree. Tea is very helpful and very relaxing.

*All hail tea, the savior.*


----------



## JJ123D (Dec 6, 2013)

Yea I love tea, I always did, we're a family of tea lovers. I'm drinking green tea right now.


----------



## nayashi (Sep 4, 2004)

Tea, especially green tea, contains L-Theanine, which is one of my favorite supplements. L-Theanine raises dopamine, NMDA, and GABA and there's mixed evidence of what it does with serotonin. If tea is working out well for you, you might want to try it in a higher dose as a supplement. It can get pricey; the one I bought was $21 for a month supply, but you can find a good brand on Amazon for around $10 (or you can get the same amount by drinking 20 cups of tea a day).


----------



## MiketheAlien (Nov 7, 2013)

I recently found an awesome Tea store near me and the family who owns it recommended some really awesome loose leaf teas, no caffeine. Tea seems to help me go through the day, especially green tea. I would suggest going to the thrift store, finding a cool tea pot, and making a habbit of brewing nice, interesting teas, it really has become a nice little hobby/pleasure. Cheers


----------



## JessicaHobert (Feb 20, 2014)

There are number of health benefits from green tea.I am diabetic patient and on recommendation of my doctor I used to take it daily. as green tea reduces glucose level in body.This tea contain antioxidants which destroy free radicals and toxins in our body.

great post to read on green tea.


----------

